

CloudFront / Route 53 Edge Location in Sydney, Australia - coenhyde
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/06/cloudfront-route-53-edge-location-in-sydney-australia.html

======
robryan
The most exciting aspect of this for me is that they aren't announcing they
are putting it together or rolling it out. You see the announcement and right
now you can ping your cloud front or refresh your site and see the
dramatically improved asset load times.

------
chris_wot
Makes a lot of sense, given that Australia has a lot of people who want cloud
services. Great position for the rest of Oceania too!

------
jameswyse
Great news! Now I want EC2..

~~~
ivanvanderbyl
Why wait for EC2, there is already a high performance compute cloud in Sydney
thanks to <http://orionvm.com.au>

And according to trace route they are in the same DC.

~~~
T-Winsnes
At $0.8 per gigabyte of transferred data? no thanks. Amazon prices at $0.19
per gigabyte for first 10gb, then less for additional data transfer.

